# Schaltuhr



## Michael (9 Juli 2007)

Hallo, wie kann ich eine Schaltuhr in ein Programm verknüpfen. Habe eine CPU 312 und sollte eine Anlage jeweils am Wochenende Samstag und Sonntag für 2 Stunden automatisch Starten! Ist es möglich am Eingang "Start" ein Date und Time Befehl  zu verknüpfen? Schöne Grüsse Michael


----------



## Ralle (9 Juli 2007)

Das Stichwort "Schaltuhr" hast du ja schon selbst gegeben, das jetzt noch im Suchen-Fenster eingeben und du hast erstmal einiges zu lesen !


----------



## Piter (11 Juli 2007)

Na dann schau dir mal das an.
https://support.automation.siemens....earch&searchinprim=0&nodeid0=4000024&x=14&y=9


----------

